# Lake Malawi tank transformation!



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*March.*










_Stocking List:_ 6 F2 Yellow Labs 
_Filteration:_ Jebo canister 60gallon, Marineland C-360, Topfin HOB 30

*April.*




























i have changed gravel into sand.

*June.*




























Noticed that my plant is on the left now instead of the right. I have added a couple of more pieces of Lace rock. I changed the background (black). I have also added 3 Yellowfin Acei.

*August.*




























I have taken out the green plant. Placed all the rocks in the middle. Added A LOT more lace rock. Also added 6 F2 White Top Haras, 4 more F2 Yellow Labs, one ps.Demasoni, and one Cyrtocara moorii.

*September*





































Just added more rocks :zz:

*October.*




























More rocks again. I have removed 3 of my smallest yellow labs. I removed the single ps.demasoni

*November.*










Finally i think i have finished adding rocks. I removed the Jebo 60gallon canister filter (the one with the green intake) and i also removed the TopFin HOB 30. I added a FX5 to the tank.

_Stocking List:_
7 F2 Yellow Labs (2M/5F)
3 Acei (2M/1F)
6 F2 White Top haras (1M/5F)
1 Cyrtocara moorii (F i think)

_Filteration:_ Fx5 and Marineland C-360

_Food:_ New Life Spectrum

_News:_ I have ordered 12-16 ps.demasoni that are an inch. I will be adding 12-16 ps.demasoni into the tank by the next few months when they grow up to about an inch and a half.

thanks for viewing all. :fish:

-Ryan


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Maybe I missed it but what size tank is it?


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*Super Turtleman*

sorry, this is a 60gallon.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

no one is here yet? :zz: :zz: :zz: :zz: :zz: :zz:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Can a mod place this topic in the photo section?


----------



## doza42 (Feb 21, 2008)

I love the way your tank has evolved, I also love the rock you have used and want to know where you acquired it. I have a similar tank with different river type rock. I also would love to add demasoni to my tank, if you could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Pretty cool to watch it evolve, I really like "before & after" threads. Lace rock is a great choice, wish I could afford more, it's $2 a pound here...


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful tank transformation. I think the black background makes your tank alot better than the one you had before, plus all the rocks that you added make it better too.


----------



## rancherlee (Sep 15, 2008)

khaki said:


> _News:_ I have ordered 12-16 ps.demasoni that are an inch. I will be adding 12-16 ps.demasoni into the tank by the next few months when they grow up to about an inch and a half.
> 
> thanks for viewing all. :fish:
> 
> -Ryan


If you ordered them online from the same place I did, In Utah, then they might be a bit bigger than 1" . I ordered 1" fish (the cheapest option) and got 15 demasoni ranging from 1.5"-2.5" :thumb:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*doza42*, I bought these rocks at a landscape store in Southern CA. They also sell these rocks at lfs. Just ask for Lace Rock...if you cant find any at a lfs..then go to a landscape store.

If you want to add ps.demasoni (little devil) i suggest that you get them in large number to even out the aggression. about 12-16. I am sure you have local breeders in your area that has them.

*Hoosier Tank*, i got it for 1.25 for a lb at a lfs. but at a landscape store i bought it for 50cent a lb.

*rancherlee*, i wish you could of told me sooner!  
i dont mind waiting.

thanks for watching all! any more comment?


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Much better!

Great to see the transformation, not just in the tank, but in your way of viewing and aquascaping it with more and more refinement.

You gradually got the idea with more rock, and then some more :lol: and some more..... Spot on.

:thumb:


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

I love transformations, Kinda like the one I did to my 55 gallon. Looks great.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 31, 2005)

Hoosier Tank said:


> Pretty cool to watch it evolve, I really like "before & after" threads. Lace rock is a great choice, wish I could afford more, it's $2 a pound here...


The local fish stores around here ask 1.30 or higher for lava rock. Check your local rock and gravel store, last bunch I bought was like .28 a pound what a difference.

Paul


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*Paul M*, you absolutely right on the lace rock price at landscape store :thumb:

*blairo1*, yeah! i couldnt make up my mind on how much rocks i needed. haha


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

an FX5 on a 60G? 

Great transformation.. like it much more now then it was before!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I visit the local landscaping supply on a regular basis, I've bought about 100 lbs of their "Holey Bolder" (THR) and "Mexican Beach Stones" but they look at me all crosseyed when I ask for lace rock, Have even showed them pictures.... :lol:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*KoenEeckhoudt*, yepp fx5 on a 60g! it's awesome! i got this Fx5 at a garage sale for 60bucks!


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Hoosier Tank said:


> "Holey Bolder" (THR)


how much do they charge for that.?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

TrashmanNYC said:


> Hoosier Tank said:
> 
> 
> > "Holey Bolder" (THR)
> ...


15 cents a pound! PM me if you wanna know more, don't want to hijack *khakis* thread.



khaki said:


> yepp fx5 on a 60g! it's awesome! i got this Fx5 at a garage sale for 60bucks!


Man that seems like a whole lotta filter, how is the current in the 60g tank? GREAT find though for $60 :thumb:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*Hoosier Tank*

My water current is GREAT?AWESOME!!!! since i have soo many fish in....i dont have to worry about filteration now that i got the Fx5. It moves water through out the whole tank (it got two spraybars). ALSO with the help with the C-360 i feel like the tank is near a waterfall! I would say i have awesome filteration for this tank.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Just some updated pics of my fish





































look at how many fry i produced over the last few months



















Demasoni that i will be adding soon


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

i agree with everyone else, the transformation was great. Any chance some of those fry are white top hara?


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*TheBanker*

The fry i have are Yellow labs, Acei, White top hara, and demasoni. 

thanks :thumb:


----------



## Ladiesman (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice Main tank! The demasoni should be ready to go in the main tanks when they are about 2 inch! cant wait to see that look! :fish:


----------



## Bones08 (Jul 15, 2008)

how long did it take for your fry to begin exhibiting coloration?


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*Ladiesman*

thanks a lot mate! i think soo too! i might put them in when they are an inch and a half.

*Bones08*

depends...which ones are you talking about? my acei, yellow labs, and demasoni begins to get their color when they are about to turn half an inch.


----------



## Ladiesman (Dec 14, 2008)

I think they would survive in your main tank at an inch and half. you sure look like you have a lot of caves and hiding places.


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

I have put white top hara in with all my fish at 1.25 inches and he is still doing fine.

Maybe not getting all the food because he's a little small to throw himself into the swarming ball of hungry cichlids, but he definitely doesn't get harassed by any of my fish.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Hoosier Tank said:


> TrashmanNYC said:
> 
> 
> > 15 cents a pound! PM me if you wanna know more, don't want to hijack *khakis* thread.


thats crazy!!!

what are the dimensions on that tank?


----------



## schlekw (Oct 25, 2007)

great job on the transformation, i like all the changes :thumb:

the very first pic looks like a 60 gallon tank...

but by the end it looks a lot bigger, like a 120 gallon :lol:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*TrashmanNYC*
I dont have a measuring tape or remember the measurements. I am thinking that it is 48x15 x17

*schlekw*
Thanks! Yepp it is a 60gallon!


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

khaki said:


> *KoenEeckhoudt*, yepp fx5 on a 60g! it's awesome! i got this Fx5 at a garage sale for 60bucks!


$60 for an FX5... oh wow... I never find good deals like that. I really like your tank.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*kerbchek*
I know right?! once in a life time. Thank god i found that garage sale.


----------

